# Those little pieces of yarn...do you save them?



## sleepingtgr (Oct 27, 2016)

I’m curious. Do you save those little ends of yarn? You know, those pieces from 3 inches up to 36 inches. I always feel guilty throwing them away, but I have no idea what I could use them for. The longer pieces, I know can be used for squares, etc... But the itty bitty pieces...what about those? We’re crafters after all, I need ideas!

Tell me what you do with the little pieces of yarn that get snipped off? :sm06:


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Following because I feel guilty throwing them out, too.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

DebHow78 said:


> Following because I feel guilty throwing them out, too.


Same, I do keep some for waste yarn...but that doesn't use much


----------



## tashaj (May 28, 2016)

They are always good for multi-colored pompoms fro children’s hats, even adult hats. They also make great identity tags on suitcases when traveling by plane or wherever you store your luggage/ you will find no one else will have the same identity tags as you.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Ok......I will tell you the best thing to do with them....send them to me. Lol. Yes, I save them. I made a pin cushion a few weeks ago and used them for stuffing. There are so many things to do with them.

pin loom weaving
Art yarns


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

I haven't done it yet but was thinking about using them all over a hat. I would apply them like when you use fringe on a scarf. I have been saving for a long time. What do you folks think?


----------



## diobsession 2 (Jan 5, 2017)

i sometimes use the little ones for stuffing or for the birds to build their nests. The longer ones I use to make flowers or butterflies sometimes simple book marks.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

carolelee said:


> I haven't done it yet but was thinking about using them all over a hat. I would apply them like when you use fringe on a scarf. I have been saving for a long time. What do you folks think?


Yes....that is a great use for them....would be very cute.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

There used to be a vest pattern where you tied those pieces together and left the ends to look raggedy. I think it would look good with the holey jeans the kids wear today.


----------



## connie886 (Jun 2, 2014)

Put them outside in the spring for birds to use in their nests.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I save them to put out for the birds, but then I read somewhere not to do that...I forget why. So, I just threw them out.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Some of these tiny pieces of acrylic yarn can be squashed together to stuff toys. To see how 'Arne and Carlos' use their small wool scraps of yarn go to: 



 - they actually card it.

edited to add: now that I post this I see several comments to use small bits for birds to use in their nests - any acrylic or polyester or any man-made fiber should never be used that way. I most recent bird sites discourage the use of wool and cotton also, but it was used that way for many years.


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

I use them for stuffing in projects that require it.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

yarnfrog said:


> I use them for stuffing in projects that require it.


What a great idea....I must sort my bits out and move to a bag on their own

I did just drop a few bags of some full skeins, but mostly part skeins to a charity store...but did keep some smaller bits


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Throw them all into a box, bag or bin. When you have a lot, reach in take two, knot them, add another, then another, just letting the colors come out as they may. You will be making a magic ball, which can be used to make hats, fingerless mitts, cowls, scarves, vests and even afghans. The knots can be left for the shabby chic look, or if you user the magic join or weavers knot, there will be no ends. Every item will be a one of a kind treasure.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

I keep them. The bits that are the same, go into into a zippered snack bag or sandwich bag along with the ball band. You just never know when you might need to repair a project or add something to it.


----------



## Phyllis Wright (Jun 4, 2012)

I keep all my itty bitty ends in a zip lock bag and use them for stuffing toys.


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

I take them over to my mom's. A while ago we cleaned out her basement, more like moving things to new boxes. But anyways, she found a latch hook and blank canvas. Now every time I finish a project I take the trimmings to her and she adds them to her rug. It's turning out prettier than I thought it would. You can also save them and call local schools they are desperate for any craft type material.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

bokemom said:


> I take them over to my mom's. A while ago we cleaned out her basement, more like moving things to new boxes. But anyways, she found a latch hook and blank canvas. Now every time I finish a project I take the trimmings to her and she adds them to her rug. It's turning out prettier than I thought it would.


Now that's a clever idea...I like it. I'll bet it's going to be awesome underfoot.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Plastic canvas needlepoint, stitch markers for knitting, lifeline, provisional castons, patchwork 2 needle mittens, tying hanks for washing, on and on.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

I save them for my sister. She is a quilter and they use them for quilting artwork especially in wall hangings


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

One lady in our group first knits 2" of ribbing for a hat. Then, knots all those short lengths together and finishes knitting the hat, leaving the knotted ends on the outside. Funky! The kids will love them.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

If you don't want it, throw it away. I have been known to throw out whole skeins of nasty color yarn just because it's so ugly, usually something that someone else should have put in the trash instead of in the Good will box.


----------



## sleepingtgr (Oct 27, 2016)

deshka said:


> If you don't want it, throw it away. I have been known to throw out whole skeins of nasty color yarn just because it's so ugly, usually something that someone else should have put in the trash instead of in the Good will box.


I should, but I can't! Lol. I have a couple of those ugly skeins that came in a package with some otherwise fabulous skeins from my local thrift store. I know I'm never going to use them, but I just can't throw them in the trash. I admire your strength, lol. :sm16:


----------



## sleepingtgr (Oct 27, 2016)

gr8 said:


> Some of these tiny pieces of acrylic yarn can be squashed together to stuff toys. To see how 'Arne and Carlos' use their small wool scraps of yarn go to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that video too. That's what got me to thinking about it in the first place. But I don't have the carding brushes...


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

sleepingtgr said:


> I'm curious. Do you save those little ends of yarn? You know, those pieces from 3 inches up to 36 inches. I always feel guilty throwing them away, but I have no idea what I could use them for. The longer pieces, I know can be used for squares, etc... But the itty bitty pieces...what about those? We're crafters after all, I need ideas!
> 
> Tell me what you do with the little pieces of yarn that get snipped off? :sm06:


I use them when spinning. The longer pieces are used as lead in pieces on the bobbins and the smaller pieces I used to tie the skeins before I wash them and set the spin. I tie the skeins in 6 places for security and cut the ties when I am ready to ball the yarn.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I save them to put out for the birds, but then I read somewhere not to do that...I forget why. So, I just threw them out.


The pieces of yarn can becomes tangled around their feet. Acrylic is not safe. The birds can peck it, especially the smaller birds, and it does not pass through their gut. It has the same effect on the birds as plastics on marine creatures. Acrylic is not biodegradable, it takes a long time to break down. Besides, acrylic is not as warm as pure wool. Alpaca can be very hot. I put out the combings from my fleece when I am preparing the fleece but I notice that the birds are very fussy. They prefer white fleece over dark and prefer combed fleece over uncombed. I also use fleece as a weed mat because it is biodegradeable and will rot away. The dyes and mordants used to dye commercially spun wool may be harmful to the environment.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I used to save them in a glass jar as an accent piece. Have not done that in a while. Maybe I need to find another glass jar and start over again.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sleepingtgr said:


> I saw that video too. That's what got me to thinking about it in the first place. But I don't have the carding brushes...


Umm ... Since you probably don't have sheep either, you can use something similar to actual carding brushes. Have you - or do you know anyone with - a cat or dog? Chances are you (or they) already have one or more slicker brushes. In a pinch and for a less-than-full-sheep-fleece quantity, pet slicker brushes should work well enough. If none at your house or a friends, they turn up at second-hand stores frequently and are also sold in dollar stores. https://www.google.ca/search?q=slicker+brushes+for+cats&client=firefox-b-ab&dcr=0&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwixu6rx_YPaAhUIEqwKHUAzBKAQ_AUICigB&biw=1093&bih=479


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Throw them all into a box, bag or bin. When you have a lot, reach in take two, knot them, add another, then another, just letting the colors come out as they may. You will be making a magic ball, which can be used to make hats, fingerless mitts, cowls, scarves, vests and even afghans. The knots can be left for the shabby chic look, or if you user the magic join or weavers knot, there will be no ends. Every item will be a one of a kind treasure.


My Magic Ball in-progress: https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/scrap-yarn-vest
I have a copy of the scrap yarn vest that used to be free from Frugal Knitting Haus a couple of decades ago. I may yet knit it. :sm17:


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

sleepingtgr said:


> Iâm curious. Do you save those little ends of yarn? You know, those pieces from 3 inches up to 36 inches. I always feel guilty throwing them away, but I have no idea what I could use them for. The longer pieces, I know can be used for squares, etc... But the itty bitty pieces...what about those? Weâre crafters after all, I need ideas!
> 
> Tell me what you do with the little pieces of yarn that get snipped off? :sm06:


This is the bag that sits by my chair within easy reach.....every little bit of yarn that gets cut off when I am finishing something gets thrown in there and by now there must be about 1kg altogether.....I think I could look at all of the layers and see what I was making at any time....even when I am out I save all the little bits and they get added when I get home....I don't add in anyone else's ends, just mine....
Eventually I will stuff a cushion....
Have fun.
Colleen.
PS, I also have a bag full of all of the wrappers off the yarn balls......now that is another story altogether because they don't really have a second use other than in the paper recycling....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Aggie May said:


> ... I also have a bag full of all of the wrappers off the yarn balls......now that is another story altogether because they don't really have a second use other than in the paper recycling....


That depends ... The ball bands that have a printed pattern I don't already have, get saved. The ball bands that have no printing at all on the inside get used to wrap pairs of straight needles together, plain side out so I can write the sizes - US/UK/mm. Sometimes, the blank ones end up becoming note paper - as I'm trying to work out a pattern.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I throw them away. Any practice yarn goes too.
I have so much yarn that worried about saving it, doesn't make sense.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Cdambro said:


> Ok......I will tell you the best thing to do with them....send them to me. Lol. Yes, I save them. I made a pin cushion a few weeks ago and used them for stuffing. There are so many things to do with them.
> 
> pin loom weaving
> Art yarns


I save them all for a lady in our knitting group who uses them to stuff her Izzy or Comfort dolls that she donates. I collect them in a clear plastic jar & when it's full, I give them to her.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Throw them out. Or save them to stuff a cushion for your couch. 
I have so much yarn, I no longer save every little bit of yarn...


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

knitwit549 said:


> Throw them all into a box, bag or bin. When you have a lot, reach in take two, knot them, add another, then another, just letting the colors come out as they may. You will be making a magic ball, which can be used to make hats, fingerless mitts, cowls, scarves, vests and even afghans. The knots can be left for the shabby chic look, or if you user the magic join or weavers knot, there will be no ends. Every item will be a one of a kind treasure.


Thankyou, now that makes sense to me :sm24:


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I save them to put out for the birds, but then I read somewhere not to do that...I forget why. So, I just threw them out.


Why? Someone said the yarns get entangled on the baby birds' feet and prevent them from learning to fly.

I stopped saving for birds and now save to stuff some Izzy dolls I intend to make.


----------



## Damiano (Nov 15, 2016)

Do NOT use them for BIRDS' NESTS or PET TOYS. They can be swallowed and get stuck in animals, causing INJURY or DEATH.


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

I use the longer scraps to crochet toys for my cats (with catnip inside, of course) or make stitch markers. You could use the shorter ones for stuffing toys (don't recommend it for animal toys, though).


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

I knot all sorts of yarn scraps/leftovers/short/long and then when the yarn ball seems large enough I knit a garter stitch scarf (I call rats tail scarf), using large needles. I join the pieces together leaving join/knot tails a few inches long hanging.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I save them to put out for the birds, but then I read somewhere not to do that...I forget why. So, I just threw them out.


I heard you shouldn't do that too. Looking to see the reason.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

gmomgil said:


> I heard you shouldn't do that too. Looking to see the reason.


Do NOT use them for BIRDS' NESTS or PET TOYS. They can be swallowed and get stuck in animals, causing INJURY or DEATH.


----------



## mary katherine (Jan 23, 2017)

I was told to only use wool for the birds. Something in the acrylics harm them.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

knitwit549 said:


> Throw them all into a box, bag or bin. When you have a lot, reach in take two, knot them, add another, then another, just letting the colors come out as they may. You will be making a magic ball, which can be used to make hats, fingerless mitts, cowls, scarves, vests and even afghans. The knots can be left for the shabby chic look, or if you user the magic join or weavers knot, there will be no ends. Every item will be a one of a kind treasure.


This is what I do. Am now working on a blanket.......so far, it's looking really nice.


----------



## Stellanator (Oct 8, 2017)

sleepingtgr said:


> I'm curious. Do you save those little ends of yarn? You know, those pieces from 3 inches up to 36 inches. I always feel guilty throwing them away, but I have no idea what I could use them for. The longer pieces, I know can be used for squares, etc... But the itty bitty pieces...what about those? We're crafters after all, I need ideas!
> 
> Tell me what you do with the little pieces of yarn that get snipped off? :sm06:


I throw them out! And I don't feel one tiny bit of guilt. I can't think of any possible use less than 3 yards of yarn. LOL


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

put them on a tree or shrub branch. This time of year the birds will use them when building their nests.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I throw mine out too. I enough yarn hanging around without adding to it.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

diobsession 2 said:


> i sometimes use the little ones for stuffing or for the birds to build their nests. The longer ones I use to make flowers or butterflies sometimes simple book marks.


I used to do this until I was told not to by a bird specialist. The yarn can get tangled around the bird's legs and feet cutting off their circulation leading to death. So now the bit are in a decorative glass bowl that belonged to my mom.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

I save them all up and give them to customer where I work. She uses every little bit.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

ave them in a small sandwich bag and use them for stuffing small things like tinyteddy bears and dolls.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

yarnfrog said:


> I use them for stuffing in projects that require it.


Me too-but I only use superwash yarn for this purpose. 
And for ones a bit longer I join together and use in a 10 stitch blanket. Personally I don't like the ends hanging out so use a Russian join. When I have a ball of a reasonable size I use it and start the next one.


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

Ok, KPers....I have been saving my little pieces to try and make this yarn bowl.
www.pinterest.com>pin. Has anyone else tried it?


----------



## daksha3 (Nov 12, 2013)

I will make a definite effort to save all of my wool bits now as I've learned that they can be carded and spun back into yarn. You'd have to cut the longer pieces that you have to 3-4". This seems to be an ultimate recycle project!


----------



## JCNewbie (Dec 1, 2017)

daksha3 said:


> I will make a definite effort to save all of my wool bits now as I've learned that they can be carded and spun back into yarn. You'd have to cut the longer pieces that you have to 3-4". This seems to be an ultimate recycle project!


Good Idea


----------



## dmme (Oct 2, 2017)

I use the littlest bits as stitch counters in my work. Some are long enough to use to embroider eyes, nose, etc. on other projects. I use longer ones to tie up plants or in place of ribbons on packages. The awkward lengths become Merry Cat's exercise equipment or her knitting that she does on my lap while I'm knitting something else. I punch a hole in a tag and attach it with a piece of yarn. (I keep the holes for confetti.) Admittedly, I recycle and repurpose beyond most reason, but it goes against my grain to throw out something usable.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Throw them out -- no guilt.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

connie886 said:


> Put them outside in the spring for birds to use in their nests.


many have done the same thing, but they say it isn't safe for the birds.

many articles online about this.

I would usually keep them in a bag, eventually had so many, knowing what to do with them, so eventually they got tossed.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I make hats for charity & just keep tying all those bits together & roll into a ball. Then I crochet a very colorful hat. Sometimes I weave in the ends, sometimes not. Kids love the hats. Wild & unique. Next time I make one I’ll post a picture.


----------



## DonD (Mar 24, 2018)

Take them to an elementary school to be used for art projects


----------



## giniknits (Apr 16, 2014)

Work them into a baby hat.


----------



## silversurfer (Nov 25, 2013)

When I have used up all my lovely, soft, new balls of yarn and have no yarn left then I shall start worrying about the bits 3in long. Till then they are just rubbish and I throw them away.


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Throw them all into a box, bag or bin. When you have a lot, reach in take two, knot them, add another, then another, just letting the colors come out as they may. You will be making a magic ball, which can be used to make hats, fingerless mitts, cowls, scarves, vests and even afghans. The knots can be left for the shabby chic look, or if you user the magic join or weavers knot, there will be no ends. Every item will be a one of a kind treasure.


One of my favorite uses


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

A lady in our crochet club takes "little balls"we save and does Granny Centers. The snippets she uses to stuff pillows.
Very clever young woman who is 80plus.


----------



## Jenannie (Oct 10, 2017)

I make little tiny squares with them then join them up to make a blanket. Downside is that there are loads of ends to finish off but you get a lovely glow about not wasting anything. I am on my second 'mean' blanket.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Here is a website that says not to use for birds. I would say use for stuffing or I like the idea of tying them together to make a hat. Also just thought, a quilting group could maybe use for quilts that you tie together.

http://www.goodknitkisses.com/psa-dangerous-yarn-scraps-for-birds/


----------



## GranMaLin (Jan 28, 2018)

Stitch markers


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

hairygrandma said:


> Ok, KPers....I have been saving my little pieces to try and make this yarn bowl.
> www.pinterest.com>pin. Has anyone else tried it?


Cool, I really like that.


----------



## jude49 (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm sure elementary schools, pre schools and day care centers especially in areas that are impoverished would love the scraps for craft/art projects for the kids.


----------



## Igor'sJoy (Apr 5, 2017)

I save all of mine. ????. I keep them in an empty tissue box. (I actually have two filled.) Like others have said, I read that you can use them for stuffing. My mother taught me that you never throw anything away...you just might need it. That's why my craft room is so full.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

I use a lot of alpaca and blends. I have a friend who has birds. Lots and lots of birds. The kind one keeps in the house in cages. She was here one day as I was weaving ends and clipping them, and asked what I do with the bits. She asked if I would mind saving them for her, and said I would love to. Her birds will take the alpaca, and leave the man-made fibers. So now those bits go in the recycle bin.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I save them in a small jar and use them to stuff toys. They work well and the toy is knit so I see no reason why you can't use the yarn for stuffing them. It uses up all my scraps and saved me from buying so much polyester filling. I make a lot of small things for the shoe box ministry that uses up small balls and scraps which then become a blessing to a child in need.


----------



## faye saba (Feb 22, 2018)

I save as a few said already for stuffing I get quite a bit from trimming pom poms.


----------



## mary139 (Jul 24, 2011)

An art teacher in school would probably put them to good use.


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

I use them for the tops of children’s stocking hats instead of a pompon. I take 8-10 pieces that coordinate with the hat and tie them individually to the through the top of the hat. I trim to make it even and it just makes a little puff on the top.


----------



## barnowlruth (Jan 28, 2016)

I also make them into a ball of random colours by knotting the ends together. When I have a fair size ball I crochet or knit a small toy (teddy or ball etc). No need to sew in the ends! They stay inside and help to bulk out the stuffing. The result is a bright and cheerful toy - and no two are ever the same.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

I put small bits on my fence for the birds to use building their nests. Some people here don't think it's a good idea but the birds seem to like it.


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

You can do latch hook with 3”-4” pieces. Sometimes the kits are short a few pieces, one that I bought last year was missing one whole color. And you can buy the canvas, needle, and sets of colors separately.


----------



## faye saba (Feb 22, 2018)

I think I had read long ago that the bird babies get their feet stuck in it,,nails get entangled in yarn and even can get it aound their necks.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

I tie up my tomato plants and sometimes indoor plants need a little support help too.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Great question and some good suggestions. I made cat toy pom Pom’s. They think pom poms are more fun than their store-bought toys.


----------



## faye saba (Feb 22, 2018)

I hope you find a good use for the tiny bits od ysrn

.


----------



## readandknit (Jan 19, 2012)

I save them for spring! I cut the yarn into pieces no longer than 10" then put them in trees and on the ground for the birds to use in their nests.


----------



## maudeham (Jun 6, 2011)

They are great for making slippers.


----------



## AnnKatz (Jun 24, 2012)

Chop them up and use for stuffing (or let the birds have them for nesting).


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I use them for stitch markers.


----------



## snowmannut (Apr 17, 2014)

sometimes I use the smaller ones for markers


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

carolelee said:


> I haven't done it yet but was thinking about using them all over a hat. I would apply them like when you use fringe on a scarf. I have been saving for a long time. What do you folks think?


Brilliant idea. I once did some scarfs like that. Magic.


----------



## TerryinCanada (Jul 17, 2012)

I save all my yarn bits. I chop them up with sisscors and make tiny bits I use for stuffing knitted toys., Make a very firm toy. Also knotted in a loop for stitch markers.


----------



## JDavid1759 (Nov 6, 2011)

https://marrose-ccc.com/tutorials-2/yarn-ends-bowl/
For a Yarn Ends Bowl. I've made a few and turn out very nice.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

I use them for things like granny squares that I am doing in different colors.


----------



## nanbobs (Jun 29, 2017)

I have two major uses: all my organic or non-machine washable wool gets saved for felted dryer balls==great gifts! Second: colorful lengths are used instead of ribbon for gift wrapping.


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

I can let go if it’s less than 10 inches, but if it’s longer I attach it with other small pieces with a manic knot and create my own verigated yarn. I’ve made many scarves and hats using this method, and donate them to persons experiencing homelessness.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

I too have a difficult time in throwing away even the tiny ends, so I collect them in a plastic bag. I've used them as stuffing. Just can't throw them out.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I throw them out.


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

I only save sock yarn. I do it to use for darning if needed. But I also have used them for scarves and small projects. I made a mixed pattern infinity scarf for my daughter. She loved it.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I use them as stuffing. Longer bits I loop and use as stitch markers. Even longer bits are kept for provisional cast ons.


----------



## LynneC (Nov 1, 2011)

Less than 3 yards I cut into short pieces, put them into a seed cake feeder for the birds along with dryer lint for birds for nesting materials at this time of year.


----------



## busycrafter (Jan 13, 2013)

I save all of it, even the 1 inch pieces and once I have a bag full, I use it for stuffing in the toys I make.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

The longer pieces I use as sewing up yarn and for making scrap yarn projects such as mobil phone cases, blankets for hats, gloves, scarves for the homeless, making knitted and crochet flowers for brooches, hair slids and adorments on bigger items.


I also have a bag of very tiny bits which I use to stuff things like pin cushions or cross stitch decorations with.

Oh yes a friend on another forum who used only animal based yarns (wool) gets a few strands then ties a strand around them and hangs them in a tree in her garden. The birds use them in nest building, as the break down naturally and the birds can pick them apart. She says you can not do the same with man made yarns as they can get caught up around a bird and then they can't esacpe.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

sleepingtgr said:


> I'm curious. Do you save those little ends of yarn? You know, those pieces from 3 inches up to 36 inches. I always feel guilty throwing them away, but I have no idea what I could use them for. The longer pieces, I know can be used for squares, etc... But the itty bitty pieces...what about those? We're crafters after all, I need ideas!
> 
> Tell me what you do with the little pieces of yarn that get snipped off? :sm06:


I save many of those 3 inches and up pieces of yarn. Longer pieces get to be stitch markers... draped between stitches, back and forth between right side and wrong side... they never drop off the needle since they are not on the needle at any time. If I need "regular" type stitch markers that actually sit on the needle... I would tie little loops with the shorter pieces of yarn. Every now and then (when there are lots of little scraps) I will simply dump them in the trash and immediately begin another collection of scrap yarn.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

sleepingtgr said:


> I'm curious. Do you save those little ends of yarn? You know, those pieces from 3 inches up to 36 inches. I always feel guilty throwing them away, but I have no idea what I could use them for. The longer pieces, I know can be used for squares, etc... But the itty bitty pieces...what about those? We're crafters after all, I need ideas!
> 
> Tell me what you do with the little pieces of yarn that get snipped off? :sm06:


If I'm knitting with 100% wool yarn, even the tiniest pieces go into a container together. They are great to be used for pin cushion fillings. 
Any other fiber, I save a couple of longer pieces, 20" and over, especially if the item is to give away. I include 2 or 3 of these longer pieces with the item, to be used for possible repairs later on.
Otherwise, anything less than a yard (metre) is garbaged.


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

JDavid1759 said:


> https://marrose-ccc.com/tutorials-2/yarn-ends-bowl/
> For a Yarn Ends Bowl. I've made a few and turn out very nice.


Were the bowls hard to do?


----------



## marty1136 (Aug 2, 2011)

There was something on here a few days ago about. Not using them for birds because the baby birds get tangled in them


----------



## gdooley1124 (Sep 10, 2016)

Save them. Small pieces will make a nice soft pillow.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

My daughter found clear plastic Christmas tree ornaments that open. She stuffs the multicolored bits inside and they look really pretty especially on a Knitting enthusiast’s tree or given as a gift to a knitter who celebrates Christmas.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> I used to save them in a glass jar as an accent piece. Have not done that in a while. Maybe I need to find another glass jar and start over again.


I have mine in a large plastic jar. I did put some out for the birds but they didn't touch them. But glad now, because if they're harmful I'd feel bad for the birds.
I've given some away to others for whatever they like to use them for. I will use some for marking between stitches.What I don't want I sometimes donate to my granddaughter's nursery school class.
Oh, and I will use scraps for crocheting small appliques.


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

put the really short ones outside in the spring. birds love them for nesting material.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, I put them in an open mesh bag (like an onion bag) and hang in bush. Birds use it in the building of there nests. End can also be used in hooking a simple rug on a mesh back ground.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

I make book marks and donate them to my library and I use the peices of short yarn to make the tassels on the book marks.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

nope.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

sandyridge said:


> I tie up my tomato plants and sometimes indoor plants need a little support help too.


Oh yes, that's what I've used mine for too. Forgot about that.
In a pinch I even used some to tie back some curtains.


----------



## Big mama (Oct 2, 2014)

I use mine for knotty afghans. That way I always have a wip


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

I've saved a lot "just because". Now I know what to do with them. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I use them to stuff my toys with. I usually wrap them in some fiberfill so they don't work their way out of the fabric. Saves a lot of $$.


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

I've been saving them "just because". Now I know what to do with them. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 26, 2013)

I use all scraps for baby hats for our local hospial. If just a small bit I use it for a stripe in the hat.


----------



## Zanne60 (Mar 20, 2013)

I save a few for marking my place when crocheting in the round or if I need to run a lifeline in knitting. The rest I threw away. With so many ideas for different ideas I think I will start saving them. It will be fun to experiment.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Save the 12" and longer ones for shawl fringe. Got that idea from the Scrappy Granny Shawl pattern on Ravelry.


----------



## YoungEve (Feb 7, 2016)

I save some for the local children’s nursery to use in their craft projects. I also save some to use as stuffing.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My Magic Ball in-progress: https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/scrap-yarn-vest
> I have a copy of the scrap yarn vest that used to be free from Frugal Knitting Haus a couple of decades ago. I may yet knit it. :sm17:


Two questions for Jessica-Jean, after reading your Ravelry note on the Magic Ball you are creating, does the weight of the yarn required for the vest account for the different lengths of yarn ends left at the knots - longer ends left, more yarn required, etc.? Also, couldn't this technique be applied to any pattern? I think it would be super cute on any child's clothing or a multi-colored toy. Love your ideas and what you do and appreciate everything you share with us.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I didn't read through all these so it may have been mentioned already....
You can get iron on see through fusible fabric and press all the scraps between two sheets of it to make "cloth" that you can use to make book covers or book marks, little boxes or envelopes...


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

CAS50 said:


> I didn't read through all these so it may have been mentioned already....
> You can get iron on see through fusible fabric and press all the scraps between two sheets of it to make "cloth" that you can use to make book covers or book marks, little boxes or envelopes...


Now that's one I've never thought of ..clever.


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

I make flowers buttons and other small attachments I use to decorate hats shawls etc.I keep a bag filled with them, when I need something I just look for the color
It's mindless crochet and knitting I need that some time.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

I use to get clear Christmas tree ornaments and put them in there. they made a pretty display of what I had done, I guess. I just liked it.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

I used to put them out for the birds until I went to a lecture at our local rapter club. The leader told us that was the worst thing to do, the birds will sometimes think it is a worm and try to eat it, causing the birds to choke.

The best thing to do is save it and use it for stuffing!

Fiona. ????????????????????????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Others save their small balls for my to knit with for charity. Tiny bits get trashed.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

MartiG said:


> My daughter found clear plastic Christmas tree ornaments that open. She stuffs the multicolored bits inside and they look really pretty especially on a Knitting enthusiast's tree or given as a gift to a knitter who celebrates Christmas.


I like this idea, great gifts for my knitting circle.????????
All ideas are great .... except for the ones for birds ????


----------



## AnnTW (Apr 2, 2016)

If you pick up one of those inexpensive fat/seed cake holders for birds, you can put put all those little bits in it (please do cut the 36 inch ones down some lol), hang it outdoors and the birds will pull strands to use in their nests.


----------



## btong (Dec 12, 2012)

hairygrandma said:


> Ok, KPers....I have been saving my little pieces to try and make this yarn bowl.
> www.pinterest.com>pin. Has anyone else tried it?


Here's the link:
https://marrose-ccc.com/tutorials-2/yarn-ends-bowl/

You can build in a yarn slot/hole to use as a yarn bowl! ; )


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

I use them for stuffing small toys.


----------



## edaprtj (Sep 25, 2014)

Use them for stuffing


----------



## galbiez (Jun 20, 2017)

the really small pieces can be used to stuff things.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

FLStephanie said:


> I can let go if it's less than 10 inches, but if it's longer I attach it with other small pieces with a manic knot and create my own verigated yarn. I've made many scarves and hats using this method, and donate them to persons experiencing homelessness.


Please, define "manic knot". Google fails me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

CHinNWOH said:


> Two questions for Jessica-Jean, after reading your Ravelry note on the Magic Ball you are creating, does the weight of the yarn required for the vest account for the different lengths of yarn ends left at the knots - longer ends left, more yarn required, etc.? Also, couldn't this technique be applied to any pattern? I think it would be super cute on any child's clothing or a multi-colored toy. Love your ideas and what you do and appreciate everything you share with us.


Yes, there's no reason it can't be used for any pattern. However, if ends are knotted, consider if they'll hurt. Mittens? No knots on the palms. My Magic Ball will be re-done with Russian Joins for the longer lengths; the shorter bits will be a separate ball joined with simple overhand knots.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

CAS50 said:


> I didn't read through all these so it may have been mentioned already....
> You can get iron on see through fusible fabric and press all the scraps between two sheets of it to make "cloth" that you can use to make book covers or book marks, little boxes or envelopes...


Umm ... I don't think that would work well with synthetic yarns; they'd melt.


----------



## Silver Goddess (Jan 5, 2015)

It would depend on the yarn. I would save some for repair, if needed. Now that I'm 80... out it goes.


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

I keep the small unusable pieces to use as stuffing for toys etc. I have a bag where these pieces are kept until I need to stuff something. I once used a bag of these little pieces to stuff a pillow I had made, it worked fine.


----------



## SenoraStein (Aug 29, 2016)

I save them until spring and put them out for the birds to use in their nests.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I save them to put out for the birds, but then I read somewhere not to do that...I forget why. So, I just threw them out.


There were some comments about this, but there are several bird conservation sites that say it is fine as long as the yarn is 2-3 inches long. My birds have been using yarn in their nests for years, only it does fade and looks kind of dingy, but the birds love it.


----------



## hypnotized (Oct 15, 2017)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I save them to put out for the birds, but then I read somewhere not to do that...I forget why. So, I just threw them out.


This is why...

http://www.goodknitkisses.com/psa-dangerous-yarn-scraps-for-birds/


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I saw pictures on here some months ago and tried it, don't remember what they were called, but makes these into balls and then use another long piece and craft needle to completely cover the ball with what I always called the button hole stitch to make Christmas ornaments. I made several last year for presents but haven't done any this year.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

I put them outside, hang on a limb of a small tree or bush, for the birds to use for their nests.


----------



## historiclady (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes. Save them for stuffing toys.


----------



## hypnotized (Oct 15, 2017)

cynthiaknits said:


> I put them outside, hang on a limb of a small tree or bush, for the birds to use for their nests.


No- don't do that.

http://www.goodknitkisses.com/psa-dangerous-yarn-scraps-for-birds/


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Leftovers two feet (sixty centimeters) and longer I put into a lovely thick mat:https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/reversible-afghan-potholder-9 
Its best attribute is that there is only one end to weave in, the final tail. All other ends get worked over in progress.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Yes, I usually work in my ends as I go, but when I have odds & ends, I use them for stitch markers, stitch counters, lifelines or cat toys depending on the length.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I have an ongoing serendipity Granny Square afghan that I save my small bits for. The smallest ones are usually enough for the first row. Anything smaller I usually throw away.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Stuffing.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I do keep pieces that are 12 inches and up for lifelines.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Add them to your stuffing supply.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I forgot to mention that I have a ziplock bag with pieces of yarn left over from things I've made, in case I ever need a repair.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

I wouldn't use them for birds as the chicks could choke on them mistaking them for worms. Just let the birds find their own nesting material.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

knitwit549 said:


> Throw them all into a box, bag or bin. When you have a lot, reach in take two, knot them, add another, then another, just letting the colors come out as they may. You will be making a magic ball, which can be used to make hats, fingerless mitts, cowls, scarves, vests and even afghans. The knots can be left for the shabby chic look, or if you user the magic join or weavers knot, there will be no ends. Every item will be a one of a kind treasure.


Great idea I might even try this myself,


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

Along with the tangling/not digesting is the issue of bright colored yarns drawing preditors to the nests and destroying the eggs/babies.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I toss them and don't feel in the least bit guilty. I have no intention of using them so why clutter up my home with them?


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

PatBrown said:


> Along with the tangling/not digesting is the issue of bright colored yarns drawing preditors to the nests and destroying the eggs/babies.


I agree & just the other night the local news had the fish & game people on as residents in a certain area were feeding the javelina's & people walking were getting bit....their warning was++++do NOT feed any wildlife or help in their nesting etc...they do fine without humans & we actually hurt them....this includes feeding the birds...
Just passing on what was recommended...


----------



## NonzNitZen (May 9, 2015)

The knitting guild I belong to is suggesting that you save these and tie them together (using whatever join you like best) and then wind them into one ball of yarn called a Magic Yarn Ball. The yarns need to be of the same weight - sock, worsted, DK, etc. Then members are asked to create something using their yarn ball. One member said she has a pattern for a vest using this type of "magic" yarn where the "tails" of the yarn where joined were left showing - maybe 2-3 inches - which will give the overall look fringed or rough. It was suggested that even ribbon could be added to the ball for even more texture. Sounds interesting no matter what!


----------



## pcrochet (Dec 26, 2014)

I use them for stitch markers and tying mittens/socks, hat/scarf/mitten sets together.


----------



## Jalynne (Dec 29, 2013)

If they are 12 inches or longer, I sort mine according to weight and content, then join them using Russian join to use for various projects. My favorite is doing 10 stitch blankets, and I just keep adding to them. Those blankets then become sort of like memory quilts.


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

I understand quilters can use them too!


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

I donate very small bits of yarn to the local school for collage. They can also be used for stuffing toys. If you have at least a metre or so of each colour, you can make a blanket which is fringed at the sides. If you can knit one row with enough left for a fringe strand at each end, you can make a blanket.


----------



## Cathylynn (Nov 30, 2014)

I haven't read through all the posts yet. But thought I would add this; my LYS saves them and puts the small pieces in the clear ornament ball for Christmas ornaments. They are so pretty with all the different colors and textures.


----------



## lilknitwit (Oct 17, 2016)

Please don't use them for birds. The babies can strangle and the adults can choke. Thanks


----------



## alaskarebs (Nov 21, 2012)

I have small pillow coverings that I stuff with my yarn scraps. Little pillows filled with memories.


----------



## dunoban76 (Mar 12, 2018)

I keep all the little pieces and use them for stuffing when I am making things that need to be stuffed and might have to be washed.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

sleepingtgr said:


> I'm curious. Do you save those little ends of yarn? You know, those pieces from 3 inches up to 36 inches. I always feel guilty throwing them away, but I have no idea what I could use them for. The longer pieces, I know can be used for squares, etc... But the itty bitty pieces...what about those? We're crafters after all, I need ideas!
> 
> Tell me what you do with the little pieces of yarn that get snipped off? :sm06:


The only safe way I can think of to use them would be as toy stuffing..... I don't save them because I don't make toys.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I constantly save them: fringe, stuffing, whiskers on toys animals , stitch markers........


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Cdambro said:


> Ok......I will tell you the best thing to do with them....send them to me. Lol. Yes, I save them. I made a pin cushion a few weeks ago and used them for stuffing. There are so many things to do with them.
> 
> pin loom weaving
> Art yarns


If you mix the yarn pieces with some "steel wool" (used for pot cleaning), it keeps the pins in the cushion sharp.


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

Trash.


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

I save mine too! I do needle felting and sometimes you need just a tiny bit of an accent color ... and I've forbidden myself to snip any off a full skein, lol.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I throw them away. I don't have room in my life for any more "well I might use it someday..." I have accepted that I won't!


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

DebHow78 said:


> Following because I feel guilty throwing them out, too.


Same here, I have "Utz" pretzel bins full of them. Tried placing them out for the birds nesting but so far no takers


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

carolelee said:


> I haven't done it yet but was thinking about using them all over a hat. I would apply them like when you use fringe on a scarf. I have been saving for a long time. What do you folks think?


I think that would be so cool looking. Please make one and post a picture. I bet lots of us would make them.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

I throw them out. There are a lot of practical and interesting uses here but I don't make toys, pincushions, etc. Very enlightening reading all the responses!


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

knitwit549 said:


> Throw them all into a box, bag or bin. When you have a lot, reach in take two, knot them, add another, then another, just letting the colors come out as they may. You will be making a magic ball, which can be used to make hats, fingerless mitts, cowls, scarves, vests and even afghans. The knots can be left for the shabby chic look, or if you user the magic join or weavers knot, there will be no ends. Every item will be a one of a kind treasure.


Well, I never thought of this. From now on I'm going to save all my bits. Thank you for posting this idea.


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

I throw most of it away, I only keep a little ball just in case I might need it for mending or darning the garment that's been made with it. 
My mother has done hand work for years and never thrown anything away. 
When I ask her what's its kept for she has no idea. Drives me mad.
If I have things to stuff I use the dacron out of old bed pillows.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> If you mix the yarn pieces with some "steel wool" (used for pot cleaning), it keeps the pins in the cushion sharp.


Great idea....thanks!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I save any that are about 9 in. or longer. They may be used to stitch a seam when you run out of yarn in a similar color or to
crochet circles that may have two or three rounds added, then combined with a main color to make a pillow top or afghan.
I made a bench cover in this manner and it is very eye catching.


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

Please don't put them out for the birds. According to the RSPB it is dangerous for them. Sheeps wool or short lengths of string are best.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Save them for stuffing - toys, cushions etc


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

diobsession 2 said:


> i sometimes use the little ones for stuffing or for the birds to build their nests. The longer ones I use to make flowers or butterflies sometimes simple book marks.


Sorry to tell you it is dangerous for birds the babies can hang them-self


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

They are usually good to make a quick stitch marker when you don't have one handy. Also, can be used in card making. I don't throw any yarn away. That is why I have so much.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

They are the eyes, nose, mouth for toys either needle felted or embroidered, they are leaves, flowers, etc. The longer ones are great for just a spot of color one round of a stranded mitten. Tied together they make an art yarn. I have even just used them for stuffing dryer balls and small toys.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Aggie May said:


> This is the bag that sits by my chair within easy reach.....every little bit of yarn that gets cut off when I am finishing something gets thrown in there and by now there must be about 1kg altogether.....I think I could look at all of the layers and see what I was making at any time....even when I am out I save all the little bits and they get added when I get home....I don't add in anyone else's ends, just mine....
> Eventually I will stuff a cushion....
> Have fun.
> Colleen.
> PS, I also have a bag full of all of the wrappers off the yarn balls......now that is another story altogether because they don't really have a second use other than in the paper recycling....


Wow that's a lot of ends

I keep the ball bands, it's amazing how many I already have....I only started keeping them last year in May lol


----------



## JDavid1759 (Nov 6, 2011)

Not hard at all.


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

They are good to put out for bird's nest building. I never would have thought of it, but a neighbor does this every spring, for the spring's new group of nest builders


----------



## JDavid1759 (Nov 6, 2011)

The yarn bowls were very easy to do.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So many great uses.....I think I'll start putting any small bits into a separate bag to keep for stuffing toys or if I get enough a nice special cusion....they won't take up a lot of space to keep ☺


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I saw an idea in a French magazine : a transparent shower curtain was made with pockets at random intervals,with little bits of coloured yarn sealed in.


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

Anything smaller than 6" is center stuffing for dryer balls. I use a neutral color (black, navy, off-white) every other row.


----------



## yarnfreak15 (Jan 22, 2016)

sleepingtgr said:


> I'm curious. Do you save those little ends of yarn? You know, those pieces from 3 inches up to 36 inches. I always feel guilty throwing them away, but I have no idea what I could use them for. The longer pieces, I know can be used for squares, etc... But the itty bitty pieces...what about those? We're crafters after all, I need ideas!
> 
> Tell me what you do with the little pieces of yarn that get snipped off? :sm06:


With the ones 8 inches or longer I splice them together (sort of like a Russian join) and roll them into a ball and make what I call my Rag Tag Rustic Rugs (or dishcloths) with. Comes out quite colorful and nothing like what I could get from a store. Came across this when I bought a grab bag of yarn from a thrift store and found they were cut into varying lengths. So I mixed and match the colors and made my own unique color skein to make one-of-a-kind projects
from this eclectic ball of yarn. Also, the individual strands can be used for needlepoints and other small crafts.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I save them to put out for the birds, but then I read somewhere not to do that...I forget why. So, I just threw them out.


I'm afraid they are not safe for birds.

From a birding site: Our good intentions have led to some horrendous outcomes. 
Every year, the rescue organizations take in baby songbirds that have terrible injuries from these good intentions. The fibers may tangle around the bird's legs, neck or wings. They act like a tourniquet and cut off the blood flow and cause injuries that can lead to loss of limbs and even death.

Birds and other animals can choke and have internal obstructions from eating the string and yarn.

If that's not enough reason to not offer string-like fibers as bird nesting material, I have seen several mentions of birds getting trapped in their nests. The fibers get wrapped around the birds and literally tie them into the nest.

Think those fuzzy bits of drying lint would make a great option? That too is a bad idea. When it gets wet, it loses its shape and can leave holes in the nest. Additionally, the lint dust is bad for birds. And, if that wasn't enough to keep you from using dryer lint for bird nesting material, think about the bleaches, laundry softeners and other chemicals that we all use to keep our clothes clean. Doubtful any of that stuff is bird-friendly either.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

Here is a link for the magic ball that someone already suggested.

https://www.shinyhappyworld.com/2013/03/how-to-make-a-magic-ball-russian-join.html


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I don’t save them but I have read where they can be used as stuffing.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

I throw them out.


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

Whew I was feeling weird because I save even the little bitty pieces. 
Stuffing is a great idea for Bunches of the little ends.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

I actually bought some baby yarn, and it was so terrible I threw it out, and don't feel the least bit guilty. But that doesn't mean I don't have a ton of small balls of yarn. If I like it I can't toss it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> If you mix the yarn pieces with some "steel wool" (used for pot cleaning), it keeps the pins in the cushion sharp.


If living in a humid climate, that steel wool *will* rust.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

I use them to make Scrunchies. A little yarn goes a long way and there's always mix n match.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JMBeals said:


> Anything smaller than 6" is center stuffing for dryer balls. I use a neutral color (black, navy, off-white) every other row.


I love your hats!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JDavid1759 said:


> The yarn bowls were very easy to do.


Thank you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

The Reader said:


> Here is a link for the magic ball that someone already suggested.
> 
> https://www.shinyhappyworld.com/2013/03/how-to-make-a-magic-ball-russian-join.html


Thank you for that awesome link! :sm24:


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I just put a lot of them in a bag today. Trying to decide where to give them.


----------



## imthemom (Sep 15, 2016)

I put them out side for the birds they built there nest with them


----------



## yarnfreak15 (Jan 22, 2016)

imthemom said:


> I put them out side for the birds they built there nest with them


Don't think this is good nest material, think birds need something more sturdy and less hazardous to their chicks who might think it's worm food.


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

Also, the birds can unravel the yarn by picking at it. Then, they get themselves wound up round their tiny legs, and in a struggle, die in time or fall out of the nest and hang there with no way to get away. I have seen it. 
I stay with using them for stuffing - be safe. :sm24:


----------



## Mpetrueng (Mar 28, 2011)

At a craft fair, I saw clear glass ball ornaments filled with assorted short pieces of yarn. They were really pretty, and probably no two were the same.

It’s a good fundraiser, too, as the only expense is for the fillable ornaments which are often on sale.


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I love your hats!!!


Thanx, J-J.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Leftovers two feet (sixty centimeters) and longer I put into a lovely thick mat:https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/reversible-afghan-potholder-9
> Its best attribute is that there is only one end to weave in, the final tail. All other ends get worked over in progress.


Very beautiful and a great use for everything


----------



## bkg (Oct 2, 2017)

You could “stuff” with them. Right now I’m making dinosaurs hatching from Easter eggs for my grandsons’ baskets. Or to start singlade balls. Those ends do accumulate quickly.


----------



## sleepingtgr (Oct 27, 2016)

Whew! Thanks for all the ideas. Looks like I’m going to start learning how to make some toys, Christmas balls and a yarn bowl...etc.!


----------



## lindajot (May 17, 2014)

I too save them to put them for birds nesting if they are wool.


----------



## lizzie44 (May 6, 2011)

I keep them in a box because I make amigurumi toys and sometimes I just need the magical little piece to finish a project
Then I look into my box and Oh My God I'm saved


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

I save my Wool scraps to make felted beads. http://www.instructables.com/id/Felt-Balls-from-Scrap-Yarn/

I also use scraps for stitch markers, embroidery, fixing holes, needle felting, tie pairs of mittens or socks together, stuffing toys, bobbin leaders for my spinning wheel or drop spindle, attaching sales tags, fixing color mistakes in stranded knitting. Now I can add magic ball to the list.


----------



## KnittenKitten88 (Mar 24, 2018)

I use them instead of those plastic stitch markers. That way you don't have that little piece of plastic awkwardly hanging about as you're knitting or crocheting. You could also use them as stuffing, although I would check which yarns are best at being mold resistant. I heard that even the smallest amount of moisture can produce mold with certain materials. I think I am actually going to look into this, I'm curious.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

JMBeals said:


> Anything smaller than 6" is center stuffing for dryer balls. I use a neutral color (black, navy, off-white) every other row.


I like the use of the neutral colour- it isn't as 'messy' as I think it would otherwise look. But others looked love the total disorganised look of it and is equally valid. I also wouldn't want the ends poking through but for some that is the appeal.


----------



## Claudiajo (Jan 16, 2017)

I save them for stuffing in dolls/toys, but always have too many!.....which is the motivating factor in making another lovey. (crocheting is good for flights where knitting needles are not allowed on board) so I crochet the blanket part and then finish when I get home.


----------



## RubyEddy (Jul 12, 2014)

jaygee28 said:


> Also, the birds can unravel the yarn by picking at it. Then, they get themselves wound up round their tiny legs, and in a struggle, die in time or fall out of the nest and hang there with no way to get away. I have seen it.
> I stay with using them for stuffing - be safe. :sm24:


Yes, I have read the bird and animal societies do not suggest putting any kind of yarn or human hair for the birds to make nests. They find nests where the baby birds have their legs tangled in the yarn or hair, and the animal dies.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I feel no guilt at throwing them all away


----------



## Maryette (Aug 6, 2015)

I tie them in a ball and then crochet potholders. I start with one of the longer ones and crochet a chain a little longer than the diagonal width I want the pot holder. Then I single crochet in the 2nd loop and continue all around the chain. Keep going it will look like a pocket eventually. When you can pull the "pocket" edges together to make a smooth square (make sure the knots and tails are in the inside) tie on a longer piece of yarn and stitch the edges together. The knots won't show but the knots and tails make the potholder thicker. There is a pattern out there because I have received some made of whole yarn but I like the scrappy ones best. I have given lots away and usually get requests for more. I use pieces from about 3 inches to too small for a granny square center.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

connie886 said:


> Put them outside in the spring for birds to use in their nests.


Please do not do that-- avid birders say these tiny bits are a danger to the babies and maybe parents-- babies get tangled, parents might try to eat yarn. thanks.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Maryette said:


> I tie them in a ball and then crochet potholders. I start with one of the longer ones and crochet a chain a little longer than the diagonal width I want the pot holder. Then I single crochet in the 2nd loop and continue all around the chain. Keep going it will look like a pocket eventually. When you can pull the "pocket" edges together to make a smooth square (make sure the knots and tails are in the inside) tie on a longer piece of yarn and stitch the edges together. The knots won't show but the knots and tails make the potholder thicker. There is a pattern out there because I have received some made of whole yarn but I like the scrappy ones best. I have given lots away and usually get requests for more. I use pieces from about 3 inches to too small for a granny square center.


Pattern:
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/origami-hot-pad
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-thick-diagonally-crocheted-potholder

I use either Speed-Cro-Sheen (#3 cotton crochet thread) or multiple strands of thinner cotton crochet threads.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Put the snipets outdoors to help with the nest making birds.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

lindakaren12 said:


> Put the snipets outdoors to help with the nest making birds.


Posted this once already-- please do NOT do this (yes, shouting at you!sorry) because it is a danger to the birds and especially the babies.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Closer to 36” I use in place of string. Closer to 3” I toss. Though I have been known to go through my “string” collection when I am just a few inches short at the end of a project.


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Posted this once already-- please do NOT do this (yes, shouting at you!sorry) because it is a danger to the birds and especially the babies.


Thank you!
It can't be shouted loud enough or often enough! I was thankful to find a tangled bird hanging by its leg, and was able to get scissors (was at home), hold the little guy in my hand and snip the strands to free him. What a wonderful feeling to let go of him and watch him fly away! It was just a normal common local bird, not a fancy or big one, but like the saying goes these days - every life counts.
Ladies, please take note and use your bits as stuffing or some other way!


----------



## abbileej (Feb 10, 2014)

I save them until I have a gallon size ziplock bag full and give them to an art teacher friend for use in her classes.


----------



## Knittingbythesea (May 19, 2011)

I save them, They are just what you need for stuffed toys that you want to stand up or hold their shape better.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I cut mine up and use for stuffing toys pillows etc.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

gr8 said:


> Some of these tiny pieces of acrylic yarn can be squashed together to stuff toys. To see how 'Arne and Carlos' use their small wool scraps of yarn go to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been using them for years as stuffing. l cut longer pieces into shorter lengths

Jay


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

jaygee28 said:


> Thank you!
> It can't be shouted loud enough or often enough! I was thankful to find a tangled bird hanging by its leg, and was able to get scissors (was at home), hold the little guy in my hand and snip the strands to free him. What a wonderful feeling to let go of him and watch him fly away! It was just a normal common local bird, not a fancy or big one, but like the saying goes these days - every life counts.
> Ladies, please take note and use your bits as stuffing or some other way!


Just out of curiosity: what if you cut up your leftover bits into 1/4" or 1/8" pieces and put them out? Would those be short enough for the birds to not get tangled in the yarn, yet fluffy enough to be used for nests? If not, I will tie them together (another suggestion on this list) and knit squares for a funky comforter.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

momwhofan said:


> Just out of curiosity: what if you cut up your leftover bits into 1/4" or 1/8" pieces and put them out? Would those be short enough for the birds to not get tangled in the yarn, yet fluffy enough to be used for nests? If not, I will tie them together (another suggestion on this list) and knit squares for a funky comforter.


PLEASE do not put yarn of any length out for birds--not safe, not good. Those tiny bits might get into baby mouth or even adult mouth. Just find other uses, as you indicated you would.


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

There are fiber recycling enterprises. They might be interested?


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

Kansas g-ma said:


> PLEASE do not put yarn of any length out for birds--not safe, not good. Those tiny bits might get into baby mouth or even adult mouth. Just find other uses, as you indicated you would.


Didn't think of that scenario. Thank you! Will do.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> PLEASE do not put yarn of any length out for birds--not safe, not good. Those tiny bits might get into baby mouth or even adult mouth. Just find other uses, as you indicated you would.


I also remember reading that there is an issue with the fiber holding in moisture which causes problems with mold in the nests and the constant dampness is harmful to the baby birds.


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

Your posts give me a warm fuzzy feeling. So thoughtful, all of you. Lots of birds and their babies are now safe. I give you hugs from them all.


----------



## RosieCVD (Jul 26, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Please, define "manic knot". Google fails me.


It' supposed to be a "magic knot" ^_^
http://sakeenah.com/magic-knot/


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

I even use some small bits in embroidery projects or in mix media artwork.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

RosieCVD said:


> It' supposed to be a "magic knot" ^_^
> http://sakeenah.com/magic-knot/


Oh. OK. I use it, but *not* in my knits. It's great for an adjustable id cord.


----------

